# St. Patricks Day-The Gathering Ireland Rosslare-Dublin Stop?



## teemyob

Hello,

We shall be landing in Rosslare on Monday March 17th at around 2pm.

We will eventually head to Dun Laoghaire port.

We are looking for a Safe stopover either around Rosslare (near some watering holes would be nice).

Or anywhere en-route to dun laoghaire port?.

Does anyone know of anywhere or can offer any suggestions please?.

Aire/Campsite/Safe and legal stoping point.

TM


----------



## teemyob

Nobody Go to Ireland?


----------



## simandme

Maybe nobody wants to share how fantastic Ireland is? :wink:

But I'm happy to share this little gem of a campsite, just outside of Rosslare.

http://www.campingstmargarets.ie/

It was a bit difficult to find - in fading light and not a huge amount of signage. But it is one of our favourite type of sites - basic, clean and friendly. What more could you want? (oh, and easy to walk to the beach).

Please pm if you need anymore details.

Otherwise, have a great trip!

Simone


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi teemyob,

I am led to believe that some stay on the open ground just outside the port gates at Rosslare. I believe there is at least one good commercial site in Wexford

There is a new aire being opened in Wicklow town and one in Youghal and a few nice commercial sites in Redcross and Roundwood (co. Wicklow)

DON,T wildcamp in the Wicklow mountains or in Dublin City as both are hot spots for break ins.

Camac Valley is the only proper site (west side of Dublin) with good transport links to the city.

For a selection of commercial sites check

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/parks.html

Also worth signing up on.

http://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/index.php

This is an all Ireland forum, very friendly loads of help and advice. Free to join but £10 membership will get you access to hundreds of POIs, aires, wild camp recommendations etc

Enjoy your visit and if you get up towards Downpatrick give me a shout.

Davy


----------



## teemyob

Thanks folks.

Still looking, seems the Aire might not be ready at Wicklow.

Ferry company rang and emailed me yesterday. Sailing times changed too!.

Any other suggestions welcome!

TM


----------



## TeamRienza

Wrong side of Dublin, but lots of people like to wild on the centre pier of Howth. pub and yacht club accessible and food nearby.

Davy


----------



## centrefire

Hi
Nice coastal campsite near centre of Wexford town, on your direct route to Dunlaoghaire by the name of Ferrybank Caravan and camping Park. Listed in ACSI book. N52.20.42 W6.27.11 Wexford is a lovely historical town with plenty of Guinness on tap. Wildcamping at Kilmore Quay in front of Fish Factory. Highly recommended. Kilmore quay is also on the route from Rosslare, road a little tricky but managable for large campers. 
Have a great time not alot of places to park up in Dunlaoghaire.


----------



## Crazywater

Not my part of the country so I'm not speaking from experience but you could try these:

http://goo.gl/maps/0OsX1

http://goo.gl/maps/pZ4dr

http://goo.gl/maps/GszWW


----------



## Crazywater

Just remembered Campers are welcome to overnight on Greystones pier.

http://www.independent.ie/regionals...-tourism-a-first-for-greystones-27652327.html

http://goo.gl/maps/Udrz5


----------



## chaussonwelcome70

Kilmore quay is near Rosslare and on some weekends there can be 30 Motorhomes parked there


----------



## Yaxley

Crazywater has made a good suggestion with Greystones which is about 15miles south of Dunlaoire.
Ian


----------



## teemyob

chaussonwelcome70 said:


> Kilmore quay is near Rosslare and on some weekends there can be 30 Motorhomes parked there


Is that Kilmore Quay Harbour?

Was looking for somewhere half lively!


----------



## TeamRienza

I think Kilmore Quay has recently has been closed to motorhomes.

There are several threads on motorhomecraic about it.

There is a new commercial site on the outskirts of the town, but many believe the owner was allegedly instrumental in having the quay closed and are boycotting the site which if posts are correct is rather expensive.


Davy


----------

